# SA XD .45 going to slide lock with rounds still in magazine.



## Tangof (Jan 26, 2014)

I loaded up two 13 round magazines with 230 Grain Remington FMJ's and rapped off all 26 rounds without a problem. I then loaded one magazine with Remington 185 Golden Sabers and one with Hornady nylon tipped HP's. Both types of ammunition locked the slide back with rounds remaining in the magazines. I though weak magazine springs, but it fed the FMJ fine. Any Ideas? Thanks.


----------



## BackyardCowboy (Aug 27, 2014)

Is the ammo all standard or +P or +P+ ? 

New piece or old well used piece?


----------



## Tangof (Jan 26, 2014)

BackyardCowboy said:


> Is the ammo all standard or +P or +P+ ?
> 
> New piece or old well used piece?


Standard, not Plus P , maybe 4 to 5 hundred rounds through it. Well maintained.


----------



## LostinTexas (Oct 1, 2018)

Are you keeping a good grip on the pistol? The grip safety can be particular at times. 
Pretty odd.


----------



## Tangof (Jan 26, 2014)

LostinTexas said:


> Are you keeping a good grip on the pistol? The grip safety can be particular at times.
> Pretty odd.


Yes. Remember I put 26 rounds through it with no malfunctions. The slide lock back was only with the two types of HP's.


----------



## LostinTexas (Oct 1, 2018)

Tangof said:


> Yes. Remember I put 26 rounds through it with no malfunctions. The slide lock back was only with the two types of HP's.


I got nothing. I do find myself relaxing the grip at times. Kinda odd since I'm used to a Glock, but it happens. It could interfere just enough, and my XD eats everything I've put in it. One of my favorites.
Good luck.


----------



## Arizona Desertman (10 mo ago)

It's possible that your thumb is hitting the slide lock under recoil while the gun is being fired. Lighter bullets produce more recoil because of their higher velocity and muzzle energy.


----------



## Tangof (Jan 26, 2014)

Arizona Desertman said:


> It's possible that your thumb is hitting the slide lock under recoil while the gun is being fired. Lighter bullets produce more recoil because of their higher velocity and muzzle energy.


No. I've fired this pistol many times before, never a problem with any loads until now.. With two of us shooting it that's not very likely.


----------



## Arizona Desertman (10 mo ago)

Tangof said:


> No. I've fired this pistol many times before, never a problem with any loads until now.. With two of us shooting it that's not very likely.


Sorry but that's about all I can think of. I had the same problem when I installed an extended slide lock on two of my Glocks. I couldn't figure out what the hell was going on as the slide would lock back when firing lighter bullets. Then it dawned on me that my thumb was hitting the slide lock during recoil. I put the old one's back and never had the problem again.


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

Did you take apart the magazine release? How old is the pistol? Grip safety?


----------



## Tangof (Jan 26, 2014)

denner said:


> Did you take apart the magazine release? How old is the pistol? Grip safety?


Twelve years old. The slide lock apparently pops up during recoil from self defense 185 grain rounds but not from 230 Grain FMJ. I scrubbed the slide lock area and the problem seemed to go away. I don't trust it though. I ordered a new slide lock spring for it.


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

Tangof said:


> Twelve years old. The slide lock apparently pops up during recoil from self defense 185 grain rounds but not from 230 Grain FMJ. I scrubbed the slide lock area and the problem seemed to go away. I don't trust it though. I ordered a new slide lock spring for it.


I meant to say slide lock release not magazine release, but I think your on the issue.


----------



## LostinTexas (Oct 1, 2018)

Tangof said:


> Twelve years old. The slide lock apparently pops up during recoil from self defense 185 grain rounds but not from 230 Grain FMJ. I scrubbed the slide lock area and the problem seemed to go away. I don't trust it though. I ordered a new slide lock spring for it.


I was going to suggest a new grip safety replacement, slide release and a set of springs. At 12 years old, it is past time anyway. Might as well get a new firing pin block and complete the maintenance.
Sorry I haven't got back. Been a busy few days. Diagnosing these things can be a bear on the internet. Sounds like you are on the right track.

Good luck.


----------



## Tangof (Jan 26, 2014)

LostinTexas said:


> I was going to suggest a new grip safety replacement, slide release and a set of springs. At 12 years old, it is past time anyway. Might as well get a new firing pin block and complete the maintenance.
> Sorry I haven't got back. Been a busy few days. Diagnosing these things can be a bear on the internet. Sounds like you are on the right track.
> 
> Good luck.


It was the magazine springs. I can't believe I ignored my own rule in that when a semi-automatic quits working check the ammunition and the magazines first. I bought two new magazines and while loading I thought "Gee, these are tough to load". Then it hit me. I took the two old magazines and of course they were a snap to load because the spring tension was gone. Live and learn, AGAIN!


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

Tangof said:


> It was the magazine springs. I can't believe I ignored my own rule in that when a semi-automatic quits working check the ammunition and the magazines first. I bought two new magazines and while loading I thought "Gee, these are tough to load". Then it hit me. I took the two old magazines and of course they were a snap to load because the spring tension was gone. Live and learn, AGAIN!


Interesting, you generally wouldn't think weak magazine springs being the culprit of locking the slide back with rounds in the magazine. But there you go, springs are a wearable item and after 12 years good to check them out and/or replace.


----------

